# Next Week Teaser for Colorado Elk/Mule Deer show



## buckwest1 (Dec 13, 2008)

It looks like that will be another great episode to watch!


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

buckwest1 said:


> It looks like that will be another great episode to watch!


Thanks man we keep trying to produce the best show we can that people will enjoy.

James


----------

